# ABROADIES MEET 30TH SEPTEMBER STRATFORD UPON AVON



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
I'm going to start arranging our little get-together in the next few days so if you wouldn't mind letting me know if you'd like to come please can you reply on this thread but also send me an IM with your email address or other contact details you trust me with (!) in case of another anti-FF hacker stopping us all from chatting again. At least that way we can still meet up when we plan to.

So far the plan is : Stratford Upon Avon  Saturday 30th September

That's it!  

Chatting to a couple of people we thought maybe to start early evening for a drink and then go for a meal. Some people may like to stay over, if that's you please could you let me know so I have an idea of how many rooms to book and budget. The main FF meet is in October also in Stratford so I will look into their hotel details and see if they're suitable/can pilfer them?! 

If anyone has any food preferences (veggie/allergies etc) please can you let me know as well. 

Do we bring DH's/DP's?? Thoughts on that one please. Think mine would be glad to be off the hook and play on his PS2 unhindered for the night !  

So, please can you respond to the following:
1) Time you'd like to get there (afternoon, early eve, later in eve)
2) To stay or not to stay, (that is the question) and budget
3) Food preferences (obviously won't be able to accomodate everyone but will try)
4) DH/DP or not?

Look forward to hearing from you all. If you'd provisionally like to come but can't be sure, let me know that as well, I realise it's a long time in advance.
Gigglygirl
xx


----------



## bluebell

Gigglygirl, can I just say how BRILLIANT it is that you are doing this !  You and I chatted about this a while ago, but I have been too preoccupied to find the time to do anything about it and the summer has just zoomed past.  I might try to fly down to England for that weekend to come to see you all !!
WELL DONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would say flexibility is the key in terms of all your questions:
1.  People like me, who have come a lng way, would like to spend the whole day with everyone if poss to make it worht while.  Others might only like to do the evening. as long as wwe had various fixed meeting up points and times that could work well.
2.  I am sure some people would need to stay, ie people who live far from Stratford, whereas others would not.  We can perhaps all arrange our own accomm.  My parents live in Leicester, so I wil probably stay with them.
3.  I think we should be flexible about DHs too, ie people bring them if they want to, or not if they don't !  I don't think I'll bring mine as i would try to come without Ria and leave DH to babysit !
4. Food prefs, I suppose best the kind of restaurant that serves all kinds of food, and one that isn't fussy about people spending a long time in there, ie not one of those where you feel pressurised to eat and free up the table.   Maybe a really nice pub ?  Pubs are nice so that it is easy to mingle, so that we are not all talking to only the people next to us.

Oooooooooooooooohhhh, how exciting !!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
Some fab ideas as always from you! So hoping you can make it, would really like to meet you.   I know it's a long way for you but PLEASE come! 

I take your point about the whole day if people are travelling from a long way away. I only have a 2 hour drive or so (traffic dependent) but may still stay over just to have a nice chat and a beverage maybe (?) Still haven't decided.

So, I think people organising their own accommodation would make things really easy for me  and it's more flexible for everyone but perhaps I can provide a list of possible hotels and b&b's for people. I'm in 2 minds about DH/DP's- reckon mine might get ants in his pants after a bit but then don't want him to feel excluded. I'll ask him what he'd prefer. I think it's a good idea to leave it open for everyone, although some ladies coming on their own might want to pair up with someone to reduce the cost of the hotel room. Then again we only met on the net and might be psychopaths. You decide!

I'll get on the case and find out some nice pubs in the centre of Stratford then this afternoon. I was planning to visit but not looking likely now before my hols.

How about a nice teashop in the afternoon for cream teas, cuppas and cosy chats followed by a pub from early eve until late? 

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it... I'm about to lose control and I'd better go now cos you'll all think I'm a saddo! 

Gigglygirl
xx


----------



## bluebell

Great ideas Giggles !!
I'm down in Leic again next week and am meeting up with a friend who lives in Stratford.  I will ask her if she can recommend anything.
BB xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Bluebelle,

I have Im'd Gigglygirl about the meet up in September. So pleased you are hoping to make it also, as I am really looking forward to it and it would be great to finally meet after all this time of chatting!!
I've looked at your photo's of Ria and she is absolutely gorgeous. Sounds like you are well also.

Looking forward to finally meeting you,
Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## badger b

Hi giggly,

yeah im up for Stratford too,love it there!Will be great to meet up with everyone!


Badger


----------



## bluebell

Just bumping this back up to the top so people still look at it !
BB xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I'll do the same until the weekend when I go away, so you'll have to do it again from then, BB!

Before FF went down I think I had at least 10 names of people who wanted to come so think there are a few of us unless people have changed their minds. I'm not too worried yet!

[br]: 2/08/06, 22:12BUMP!


----------



## crusoe

Hi GG

I'll get back to you in a day or 2 about this if that's ok. I would love to meet  up with you all but got a few other things going on at the same time!!!

Lots of love
Crusoe


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi GG

I was hoping to come to the meet up but unfortunately I will not be able to make it. I have booked my flights and I am going out to Spain for my frosties. We fly back on the 29th so to travel up to Stratford the next day would be too much I think.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Helen- no probs, totally understand! You'll need to minimise all the running around and put your feet up. Best of luck going for the frosties! Nice to have some plans afoot.

Crusoe- knew you'd have a busy month so don't worry about saying what you're up to yet. Would be great if you can come but don't feel under any pressure to run round like a nutter to fit everything in. Just leave it open if you like and see what you feel like. 

Ciao for now


----------



## bluebell

Howsabout having a list at the beginning of this thread with people on it who are planning to go.  I am still a bit wary about booking flights down to England if only a handful are going, so I would be reassured by a list !  Obviously we wouldn't hold anyone to it !!
Does anyone know how to do a list at the beginning of a thread, ie like the list of people that we have on abroadies ? Flippy, Lisa. help ??!!!!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lisa

hello lovelys well I dont need to be booking flights please put me down for it and Dh too if he isnt filming if not just me and Charlotte 

so looking forward to meeting you all xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Great idea about the list, Bluebell, unfortunately no idea how to do it!! 

Am off on hol 2 moro so won't be on here for 3 weeks, hope someone keeps this thread going.

From memory (when FF went down so did the posts on this) I think the possible interested parties were:

Bluebell, Me, HEM, Dawnguzz, AJ, Lesleyjane, Elissa, Badger B, Bel, Jemimaa, LaraB (but could be Louise, sorry!), Mini-Me, maybe Crusoe. There may be others who expressed interest but I don't have access to the posts anymore. Memory is shot so if you're on this list and expressed NO interest, pls say so!

Everyone welcome and please don't feel obliged to say now for definite, just checking this is a goer really.

Will try to get to an internet café at some point in the 3rd week of my hols and check up on you all!

Ciao!


----------



## bluebell

Giggles, have a lovely holiday !! Where are you going ??!!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## chrissier

Hello

I'd like to come in theory, but it depends when we go on holiday.  As we've had such a hectic year we haven't managed to have one yet and are thinking of some time in September.  Will let you know.  If I do come it will be with the family in tow as I can't bear to be parted from the twins at the moment.

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello giggly,
Hope you are having a good holiday!  

Please put my name on the list to come to the meet up. I'd love to meet up and see everyone. Great idea.  I'll probably drive back at the end of the night to save money on doggie kennels (if dh comes to-not sure what people are doing yet). 


Izzy x


----------



## Rachel

Hi Giggly  

We would love to come! Don't need to stay though as we only live 10 miles from Stratford!

Rachel xx


----------



## MaryEllen

I have been looking at this site since march 06.  Finally got a computer of my own, I have loads to write about (could write a book) let me know the details of strafford cos i will attend with my mom due husband at work


----------



## chrissier

Hi everyone

There is a good chance that we will come as we have decided to go on holiday on 16 Sept for a week.  Does anyone know of anywhere good to stay that is baby friendly?

Chrissie


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

am not sure if I will be able to with our treatment and I also have to go to India with my job..but if there is any chance I would love to, so will keep you posted,

Love Lesley xx


----------



## bluebell

I'm going to book my flight down to Birmingham today !! Yipppeeeeeee !!
I'm not bringing Ria to Stratford.  She will stay at home with her daddy.
Can't wait to meet whoever comes.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Fab news Bluebell! I'm really looking forward to it now that I'm back from my hols. Can't wait to meet you all...

I'll get off my fat backside this week and look around at pubs/accommodation suggestions etc.

Chrissie- thanks for the IM, bring the babes & DH by all means, everyone very welcome. Will let you know what I find out about accomm. 

Lesley- hope you can make it.

MaryEllen- you too!

Rachel- If you only live 10 miles from Stratford can you recommend a nice town centre pub that will accept children and have decent food Don't worry if not, will do some research myself if you can't. Since I live in Hampshire it's quite a long way for a scout round.

Izzy!!! Would love to meet my cycle buddy and bump   Can't wait...

Lisa, Badger, Bel, HEM, Dawnguzz, everyone else planning to come- hello!

Speak soon
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry Giggles, I won't be able to make the 30th Sept.  Very disappointed - I have to work and can't get out of it.  I go away from the Friday to the Sunday evening and only a nuclear war would get me off my duties and even then they'd put me on "war duties"!  Really disappointed as I wanted to meet so many of you, especially Bluebell.   

Damn, damn, damn.....  

Have a great time all and have fun for me. xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Darn it, AJ! Sorry you can't come, I'm sure you'll be missed. That said I'd rather we didn't have a nuclear war thanks all the same! You work too hard... Gotta pay for the little ones somehow I suppose! We'll miss ya, babes xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhh bless you Giggles!  I went into work today and tried to get out of it but I'm irreplaceable (not!).  More like it's a big job and I've done it many times so they want me to do it.  I will miss you all .......please have another meet soon!  Maybe I can show my bump off then!    Actually, I don't know when my next tx is but I'm asking for October......hope it doesn't land on the weekend of the 30th or I will be in trouble!

Have fun. xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello peeps!

I posted this on abroadies but in case any of you didn't read all of my waffle (and who could blame you!) I thought I'd post this here too.

I'm going to try go to Stratford for a day trip to scout out pubs and restaurants for the meet on Thurs of next week. If anyone's local to there and fancies meeting Norma-No-Mates (me!) on a solitary pub crawl/tea shop wander for a couple of hours in the afternoon please let me know! I realise most of you have work to go to in the daytime but I thought it was worth a shout.

Cheers!
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I think you are goin to have to count me out for sept 30th. If all goes to plan this should be on or very close to my testing date after the 2ww. I will be a nervous wreck if I haven't got the result yet and I know I won't be able to relax and enjoy myself. If we do know the result I will be either weaping buckets in joy (and terror) or in sadness. I won't be good company and will only want my DH around me.
I wish you all a lovely time. Well done GG for organising it and maybe next time I'll be there - hopefully with bump or baby.
Hope you understand
Love crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe,
No worries, lovey. I completely understand you wanting only your DH that weekend, I know I'm the same around the time of tx results. Will miss you though! When we're celebrating your bfp we can always meet again... Best of luck, lovely xx[br]: 27/08/06, 17:58Hi everyone,
I'm getting geared up for choosing a pub to meet & eat at for the meet, but wanted to ask those of you coming with babies what you'd need in terms of venue. I was searching on the net and it looks like the ones that cater specifically for families might cater so much for families that it's hardly the place for a FF meet! I'm thinking of somewhere with a non-smoking area and changing facilities but no specific soft-play areas. Is that ok?

Any ideas gratefully received!
Thanks
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Sounds great Giggles.  
Howabout finding one place for during the day, e.g. a nice big cafe or pub, and somewhere else for the evening ?  Howbaout maybe even hiring a function room for the evening, as some pubs don't allow babes in in the evening ?
BB xxxx
PS I'm off on holiday from tomorrow, back 10th Sep.


----------



## Grumpygirl

All good ideas, Bluebell, I really appreciate the input. I can't make it tomorrow for a scout round in the end so will have to rely on the net unless I get a chance in a week or so. The thing about a function room is that I don't think there will be enough of us and with people all having different dietary requirements and arriving at different times I was thinking it would be simpler all round if we just ordered pub food to suit. I love the idea of a teashop/café (with yummy cakes of course) in the afternoon and a nice pub in the evening. Does that sound ok with everyone? I'll do some serious surfing over the weekend and a bit of ringing around. We could also just go to the Falcon hotel where the main FF meet is the following month! I'll ring them and see what the score is there too.

Hope you have a fab holiday!
Hi to everyone else
Giggly
xx


----------



## Izzy x

That all sounds really good Giggly.  . I'm really looking forward to meeting some of the people on these threads! 

Let me know if you want some help with organising everything. 

Izzy x


----------



## Bel

Hi GG,

Think your ideas sound great. Maybe a hotel would be a good idea, as they usually cater for families and the Bars/Restaurants are usually open all day. We should all be able to park okay then too? What d'you think? 

I think you're doing a great job, if you need any help let me know,

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi folks,

I've been ringing round this weekend to find us a meeting place for the afternoon/evening and it seems like we're more likely to get a chain style pub if we want baby changing/high chair facilities. The benefits being that we can be guaranteed a bit more space than a quaint little pub and they can reserve us tables which a couple of the posher looking places don't want to do. Downside being we may get food that is more average than fabulous. Since we're planning to meet and gossip I don't really mind this myself as long as they do nice desserts! (Purely selfish )

Right, here's a choice of 2 places in terms of available places to meet:
*
The pricier option:*
*
The Falcon Hotel* (where the main FF meet is in Oct). Has a function room so would be just us, at a cost of £100 and a banqueting menu costing from £18.50- £30 p.p. So, if there are 20 (don't think we're up to 20 yet) of us and we split the room cost and all eat we're looking from £23 a head. I think we can stay there from early eve onwards but if people want to go for this we need to be organised and I'll need to ask you for deposits and menu choices in the next week or so. They have accommodation too but are fully booked for the 30th Sept.

*The budget option:*
*The Red Lion*: in listed building, nr canal, central, has car park next door, baby changing, high chairs, pay and display car park next door but you get £2 off your meal if you take your ticket in when you pay. It's a Brewers Fayre so v. chainy but they can accommodate us all in non-smoking area from 1pm until closing time. Made a provisional booking here until we decide what to do. They would like anyone coming to pre-order food by phoning up a week in advance, no deposit needed.

If anyone's local and prepared to do a recce please feel free, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it up for a recce myself as it's quite a long way just to go on a pub crawl and dh was nagging me about my petrol bill!

Please let me know what you all think, although if I don't hear anything I'll just go with the pub booking as it requires less outlay. (i.e. none!)

Thanks,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Giggly, 
Busy bee!  . I don't mind which venue so, if i had to pick one, i'd say the pub because it'll be a bit cheaper. I like pub grub anyway and i'm already looking forward to the pudding! 

Anyway, shoudn't matter that you can't visit first because most of the chain pubs are pretty similar anyway. 

If others would rather go the the Falcon.....that would be good too. 

Izzy xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for replying Izzy, and Bel and anyone else who has. I don't know if I'm doing the right thing or not really!

I think the pub is the easiest option myself, plus the menus are the same nationwide so anyone coming can pop into a local Brewers Fayre and pick what they want to eat easily. If I don't get much in the way of response to the contrary I'll just announce it as the venue by this weekend and firm up the provisional booking. 

Cheers!
Giggly
xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi Giggly,

I'm afraid I can't make the meet up, sorry.  Feel quite guilty after I expressed initial interest and seeing how much effort you've put into it.

Hope you all have a lovely day and I'm sorry I'll be missing the opportunity to meet you all.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Giggly

I am afraid I will have to withdraw too as something has come up on that day.  I hope it all goes really well and you have a fantastic time.

Much love
Chrissie xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Sorry to see Mini-Me And Chrissie can't make it. What a shame.  

I guess it's going to be best to book the pub so that we can just keep things flexible in terms of numbers. If there are only a few of us I don't mind, at least we'll have plenty of time to chat. Small and informal works for me!

I was wondering if that means there won't be any small babies now, since it was Chrissie I was working towards getting a child friendly pub for? We can go somewhere that doesn't cater for nippers maybe with better food. 

Please can you reply if you're planning to come, with baby (ies) in tow or I'll presume not and book somewhere less child friendly.

Thanks!
Giggly
xx


----------



## Paxi

Giggly girl, sorry to butt in at this late stage.  I've been considering joining you if you could bear one more - but may depend on how the bladder prolapse is behaving.  It'll be my first day of mat leave and I am a bit anxious about the long car journey, but would love to meet some of the people on these boards...    I ought to discuss it with dh (not intending to bring him) but if I'm feeling well it should be within my capabilities!  Would that be ok - won't be upset if you say no!!!  love, Kitty


----------



## Grumpygirl

Kitty- everyone welcome!! (Prolapsed bladder or not- you poor thing!)

I've been beginning to wonder if this is worth organising since there won't be many of us but when I met up with AJ & Crusoe I had such a nice time with just the 3 of us I figured it doesn't matter if we're not a huge number of people.

I think we'll go for the pub as previously mentioned in here, I'll post location details later. 

Hope you can make it- where are you travelling from? Someone may be able to share the driving with you. I'm coming up from Southampton way if that helps at all.

Take care
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

I'm still coming, even if it's just you ' n ' me Giggles !!!!!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yay!!! 

Anyone else? I only have definites from Izzy, Bel & Bluebell at the moment. 

Ciao for now!

Gigglerrrrrr
xx


----------



## Paxi

Giggly - how odd!  I live near Southampton!  I will drive myself (no offence intended) as my car is one of these sad ones based on a van, but so much easier for me to get in and out of at the moment, and if I get tired I can take myself off early!  I'll keep watching this board for info - but it may be a last minute decision!  Sorry to be a pain - love Kitty


----------



## Grumpygirl

No worries Kitty, hope you can make it. I know what you mean about taking off when you feel like it, I used to have to do that a lot when recovering from my chemo. Sounds like the car is perfect for you! If you're stuck for a lift though just let me know, my car isn't a low one and I won't be staying until midnight as I'm doing the Cancer Research 10km at Beaulieu on the Sunday a.m. which I'd forgotten was the same weekend. Doh! 

Would be great to meet you. Anyone else
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi GG,

I'm still coming!! I'm booked in for a hysteroscopy on Wednesday, but hoping I'll be fine by Friday. Have you decided on anything definate yet? Pub suits me!!

Paxi - Hope you can make it too. Would be great to see you again. Feels like an age since we first met in March!! 

Looking forward to it,

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM

Have a brill time on Sat girls - so sorry I can't come - what with Dh away and my step-sis here things are pretty hectic..

Don't forget to take your cameras - would LOVE to see a group shot or two!  

Deb X


----------



## Sasha B

Yes, I just popped in to say the same thing. Have a wonderful time everyone. I hope to be able to make the next one.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Have a wonderful time, and post us all the news and some photos would be great!

I hope to read about your event in the papers!


----------



## bluebell

Hello girlies !!  
Just thought it was time now to arrange where and when we are going to meet. 
Giggles, do you have a suggestion for us to meet for lunch somewhere ?
I suggest 12.30, but can be flexible. Where shall we meet up then ?
Really lookong forward to it, even if there are only a few of us it will be lovely. 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Bluebelle and girls,

12.30 sounds great to me. Looking forward to it. My hysteroscopy has been moved to Thursday now, but I am determined to make it to the meet all the same!! Can't wait to meet you all. How will we recognise each other?? 

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies (and lads if there are any)

I've been really slack in doing any organising- sorry. I had booked a table for 20 which I will now revise somewhat! The pub is The Red Lion

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/25/25637/Red_Lion/Stratford_Upon_Avon

(an unconfirmed source, pls excuse me Mrs Mod!)

but if there are only a few of us and it looks ropey we can always decamp!

Please PM me if you're planning to come and I'll try to do a mobile number telephone chain so we can all be in contact and a little bit flexible if we fancy a wander.

I'm really looking forward to meeting you all!

Take care 
love
Giggly
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Bel- good luck for you hscope, hun. Will be thinking of you. Promise not to try to make you laugh on Sat. No danger of that actually! Best of luck


----------



## bluebell

Hello,

I've sent Giggles my mobile number.  I'm sure Red Lion will be fine. Does 12.30 suit you Giggles ?

Bel - GOOD LUCK with your hysteroscopy.  Will be thinking about you !!

BB xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

12.30pm is fine with me, providing I can park and drive up there in one piece!

See you there!

Take care
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Have a great time ladies.  Have a giggle and a drink for me (even decaf coffee will do!)  Love to you all, xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Looks like I can come after all!  Have to leave late afternoon though, hope that's ok.  I'm driving up from the south coast, but hope to be there by 12.30.  Does anyone know if there's parking nearby or by the pub itself - should look at the website really!   I take it we'll be having lunch, I'll be starving after that drive (travelling always makes me hungry!!)
Will send you my mobile Giggles.
Look forward to meeting you all.

Love mini-me xxx


----------



## mini-me

I should really read the previous posts before posting!!  You have answered my quetions in advance  

mini-me 
xxx


----------



## bluebell

See you all there!
I'm off to catch a plane !
BB xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ok folks,
If you're looking for us in the Red Lion I've arranged to have the 'family table' (!) which is off to the right apparently and is easy to find.

I don't know what I'll be wearing (ever indecisive- prob whatever's clean!) but my photo is in the gallery , file 85 /332, so that should make things easier. 

See you all tomorrow!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Any photos of the meet up?

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to report back as to what a wonderful time we had, althuogh i know Giggles has already told some of it !
We met in a pub, which for me was tough as my mobile had run out of charge, and as I arrived first the staff looked a bit concerned when I didn't seem to know the name of who I was meeting, but I managed to hide the fact that I didn't know what they looked like, and I wasn't able to phone anyone to tell them what I looked like ! (exceopt Giggles who I'd phoned from a call box).
It was soooooooooooo lovely meeting everyone.  I was a tiny bit nervous, but needn't have been as we are all old friends and it felt like it immediately. We didn't just talk about fertility.  We talked about all sorts of things, including tapeworms and bald men to mention just a couple !
Unfortunately the sexy waiter I had seen in a cafe in the morning before I met the others was missing by the afternoon, a disappointment to us all, although maybe the others wouldn't have liked him as I seemed to be the only one who can't stand Robbie Williams !
What I must say too was what a beautiful bunch those I met were ! .. all really pretty.  We do have photos, but I'm afraid not everyone wanted to share their faces with the site.
We had a lovely walk along the river in the afternoon, but the day flew far too fast and I can't wait for the next one.
I am so impressed that Giggles managed to do a 10K run the day after, especially after the 10 tonne lasagne she ate, and also that Izzy managed it so near her due date.  Lovely too to meet my extra special FF Bel (who made me cry again as usual !) as well as the lovely newbie, Mini-Me.

HUGE hug to those who came from me, and to those that didn't too   
May all your wishes come true 
Bluebell xxxx
  
PS Girls what lunched, anything else to add ??
PPS It took me most of Sunday to get back, as my plane was hugely delayed due to storms, but I didn't mind as I had a peaceful day in the airport reading my book and people watching (and texting Giggles), and had a free meal on Fly-Be as a recompense for the delay, so no complaints.


----------



## radnorgirl

Bluebell

LOL !! I bet they thought it was some kind of blind date when you did not know the names of the people you were meeting!!

Helen
xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello f friends,
Bluebell and Giggly have already described the meet up so well but i just thought i'd add my tuppence worth as well. 

I am already looking forward to the next meet up.  We all seemed like old friends spending the afternoon gossiping and ............gossiping!  . Time flew by and it was all over way too quickly. My dh phoned me in the evening and asked when i would be home (think he wanted to tidy away his beer bottles and curry dishes as he had had some friends over! ). I said that i would definitely be back at the car by 6:30 because  my parking ticket would run out....he told me that it was already 7:00pm!!  Traffic wardens must have been in a pub because i did escape getting a ticket (phew!). 

Anyway, although time passed very fast, we covered loads of ground and it was great talking about anything and everything....these friends know everything so no secrets to be kept!! It felt nice to be able to be open with people again as it is often quite hard with your local friends. 

It was great to see some pictures of little Ria. She is totally cute! We also heard some of Bluebells stories of the men up north of the border. I'm looking forward to visiting her! It was also great to meet Giggly, Mini-me and Bel who are all such positive people to spend time with....i drove home with a spring in my step! (sounds dangerous!). 

Glad to hear that you got home eventually Bluebelll....you did say that you liked people watching! Hope your Dh managed to get some sleep on the sat night! Congrats on completing your run Giggly...must have been the scone that gave you the additional energy to crack the hour! (thanks for sharing it!). 

Anyway, i'm looking forward to meeting everyone again and maybe even more people next time.
Thanks for organising it giggly.

BEst Wishes
Izzy xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you Bluebelle and Izzy for your posts. I think that you have both summed up the meet wonderfully. I must admit to being a little nervous about the meet, as although we know about each other, it is still felt a little strange meeting face to face. I think the fact that I was also running late, also made me feel a little on edge. But as soon as I met up with Giggly(full of bounce, just as her personality comes across on FF!), Izzy (who looks radiant and extremely well considering she is heavily pregnant), Mini-me(who had a very calming presence and I didn't realise was of Scottich descent) and last but not least the beautiful Bluebelle(who isn't of Scottish descent), who is exactly as I imagined, a wonderful person who you can chat, laugh and even cry easily with!!

It was lovely to be able to chat freely as Izzy has said. In fact I think at times we all forgot that we were in the middle of a restaurant and suddenly realised that most people had gone quiet at our conversation of 'Sperm' etc!!! I felt so comfortable and was very upset that I had to rush off. It was wonderful to see photo's of beautiful Ria(who looks like her mummy) and also see Izzy looking so well. It really did give me a positive feeling, which I still have today. Thanks Girls.

It has made me realise that these meetings should happen more often as I think we would all benefit( I certainly have). Thanks Giggly for organising it. Also, after chatting Giggly and I realised that we had gone to the same school and Giggly was in the same year as my brother...how spooky is that!! Small world. He says hello by the way!!

So sorry you were delayed Bluebelle...any sexy people around to keep you entertained??

Looking forward to the next meet, I have photo's that I can e-mail over if you would like to IM me your e-mail addresses,

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

I have a photo too, so to those that went, email me your email addresses too !
BB xx


----------



## bluebell

PS Izzy ..... you make me sound terrible talking about all the men north of the border !       
Just to let everyone know it wasn't my 'conquests' I was talking about .... honest !! 
Bluebell x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Not long finished marking my maths books   , that'll teach me to give my set extra work!!

I, too, had a lovely time on Saturday.  I agree Bel, that seeing photos of baby Ria and Izzy looking so fab gives you a positive feeling - it will happen to us.  

Thank you so much for organising it Giggly girl.

Sorry this is so brief, but totally knackered (from work unfortunately!), but wanted to say hello to the lovely ladies I met.

Love 
mini-me xxx


----------



## babybliss

Hi all I have mastered the ticker now hopefully thanks Bluebell! I would love to come to a "meet" by the way. It sounds like you all had great fun! Will you be having another one at all soon?
I live in south Birmingham, quite near Bel and also Bluebell? I also work full-time in quite a streesful job. I was a teacher for 10 years, so maybe have something in common with mini-me?? 
Love and Best Wishes, BabyblissXXX


----------



## bluebell

Nice ticker Babyliss !
Yes, I'd love to meet up again !
There are loads of teachers on abroadies !  Not me though .. I'm a landscape architect / woodland developer.
You are near Bel, but I live in Scotland !!
I flew down to the meet !
Take care, and welcome again to Bumps and Babies
Bluebell xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell- I thought I used lots of exclamation marks!!!!    
Here's another load !!!!!!! Hope you and dh and Ria are all smashing!

Babyliss- I'm sure we'll do another meet, will let people know. Maybe in the spring? There were a couple of requests for the south coast but open to suggestions. I could at least choose a decent pub that way!

Hi to everyone xxx


----------

